# PFF fish fry



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

It’s been a long time since we’ve had a get together. I’d love to see some of y’all in person. Anybody open to a fish fry in August before everything gets crazy in the fall? I’ll throw some fish at it. I can rent Shoreline Park if you want or we can do it at someone’s house. Let me know if you want to give it a go.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

My only requirement is that Jack is there from Selma!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

jspooney said:


> My only requirement is that Jack is there from Selma!


And Bob from Tampa too!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

If dustyflair is in im there.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

boomshakalaka said:


> And Bob from Tampa too!


I’ll bring the boxing gloves.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Atleast if Lisa is there she will keep Joey in line!!!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jspooney said:


> My only requirement is that Jack is there from Selma!


great, i'll pitch in 20lbs of rubyred lips and bring some dancing girls. lol.
jack


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I can bring tater salad. Just tell me how much you think might be needed.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I love a "White Trout" Fish Fry


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I vote Shoreline Park also.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes I’m in


----------



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

Shoreline Park.....that's in Gulf Breeze right? I've got a NICE Portable Stripper Pole.....I'll ask Tiffany and Her Partner Stephanie if they might take off Early from there Hair Salon Duties and Perform there Side Gig for Us!! I'll bring the "White Liquor" and mixings for them So as to get them "In th' Spirit to Perform"!! Oh and I'll furnish a Couple gallons of P'nut Oil for th' Feesh Cooking.....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jeff owns shoreline park so i see no issue with the venue.
jack


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

I can bring a pot of cheese grits.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Bambi casserole anyone?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Last time I was at Shoreline Park was in 1997.... memorable event, got hauled away in handcuffs by Gulf Breezes finest! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Last time I was at Shoreline Park was in 1997.... memorable event, got hauled away in handcuffs by Gulf Breezes finest! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wanna do it again?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

delta dooler said:


> Last time I was at Shoreline Park was in 1997.... memorable event, got hauled away in handcuffs by Gulf Breezes finest! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Had to have been in high school?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Had to have been in high school?


I think we’re gonna need the story


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I will talk to FishWalton. We may bring some mullet if he wants to come.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Jack? Not like the girl you had as your avatar right?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm not coming if there's cops. my girls live by strict standards.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i'm not coming if there's cops. my girls live by strict standards.
> jack


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> Had to have been in high school?


Right outta High School..... long story short, I graduated from Tate, went to the park for a party, wasn’t a warm welcome by the Breezers, hands flew, I was the bad guy because I wasn’t from there. 

I left with sore knuckles and a cut from a flashlight under my eye that was closed up with 9 stitches. Ah, the stupid days, lol

And a correction, it was ‘96


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Right outta High School..... long story short, I graduated from Tate, went to the park for a party, wasn’t a warm welcome by the Breezers, hands flew, I was the bad guy because I wasn’t from there.
> 
> I left with sore knuckles and a cut from a flashlight under my eye that was closed up with 9 stitches. Ah, the stupid days, lol
> 
> ...


Bet you learned your lesson Tater tot... stay on your side of the bridge 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

man, i've heard so many stories about tate, pace, gulf shores and gulf breeze high schools. what a bunch of hoodlums. lol.
jack


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

John B. said:


> Bet you learned your lesson Tater tot... stay on your side of the bridge
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Lol, I did learn a lesson, its not a good idea to jump outta the truck running that head to more than 50 homos! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

jack2 said:


> man, i've heard so many stories about tate, pace, gulf shores and gulf breeze high schools. what a bunch of hoodlums. lol.
> jack


Dont leave out Escambia and PHS! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Dont leave out Escambia and PHS!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Catholic! That's who we always seemed to fight in high school. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Depending on when in August it is I'm in.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> man, i've heard so many stories about tate, pace, gulf shores and gulf breeze high schools. what a bunch of hoodlums. lol.
> jack


I love stories from pre WW2.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

This fish fry gonna be epic


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Tate class of 2004 here. If I wouldn’t of been 10 years old I coulda helped you out! Tate fellas gotta stick together!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Back in MY day, Breezers had to be nice to PHS because all the Breezers went there...or Catholic. The Breeze couldn't afford its own high school then....lol.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

We always thought Tate students drove tractors to school, we didn't mess with those guys. In my days all we cared about is who had the fastest car/truck.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

MikeH said:


> Tate class of 2004 here. If I wouldn’t of been 10 years old I coulda helped you out! Tate fellas gotta stick together!


Its important to keep those taint kids together. 


Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll donate any snapper in my freezer at the time that this occurs, which so far this season hasn't been much but I'll give whatever I have, along with a few cases of beer. 

I'm in!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i'm not coming if there's cops. my girls live by strict standards.
> jack


Jeff that rules me out......damn Jack that's harsh, thought we were tight!!!!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I’m in, we used to have get togethers , cook outs, and fish fry’s quite often.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

SurfRidr said:


> I'll donate any snapper in my freezer at the time that this occurs, which so far this season hasn't been much but I'll give whatever I have, along with a few cases of beer.
> 
> I'm in!


I will do the same, i am in


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd come......But August is......Well HOT!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeff, great idea. Shoreline is a great venue. I'm in! I miss those times.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

another Tater and not much of a fisherman but can bring a big bag of swai ....
I do not mind picking up whatever is needed . cooking oil , chips , paper plates , eating tools /aka utensils . If not i will bring baked beans or a possum pot pie


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Who will be cooking?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

LY-zer said:


> Who will be cooking?


i can.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

we all need a card hanging on a lanyard with our screenname and real name under it. like this:
jack2
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> we all need a card hanging on a lanyard with our screenname and real name under it. like this:
> jack2
> jack


Im telling everyone I’m JoeZ


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I thought you were going as CCC?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Fellow tater tot, I could be down to come too depending on the schedule. I'll bring some deer meat....lol!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

someone needs to see if mathgeek is avaliable to film this and be the keynote speaker🍺🍺


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

There should be a PFF most wanted list created


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like we’ve got a crew. I’ll check with the city to reserve the space for August. Personally, I prefer a weeknight like Monday or Thursday but a weekend would work as well. Just harder to get the space. Any preference?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

weekend
i can get outta jail on the weekend.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

huntnflorida said:


> There should be a PFF most wanted list created


most wanted for what? crime or misdemeanor?
jack


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I could bring some natty light, or Busch?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

if tnh brings his bamboo crappie steamer 😂😂


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Starting a new job so not sure I’ll be able to swing it but I’m definitely out if it’s a week night.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I’m with split, prob needs to be on a fri night or sat night. A: we don’t have to work the next day,B: we don’t have to work the next day. And C: no pics of of any us parking wrong on shoreline boat ramp parking lot 🤫 downtime and grouper22 should be the main cooks!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Sounds good.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

It needs to be a weekend because we have some out of the area folks that could trip down. Does Shoreline have electric outlets for public use under the Gazebo? I can bring a shmedium size shop fan. August is a little warm out.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Count me in for Mac Salad, and a bourbon tasting station.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in if it's a Saturday evening. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I’ll roll down if its on the 20 or 21st, working 2 weekends in August and going to Apalachicola to stay for the 1st weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> and going to Apalachicola to stay for the 1st weekend.


We just spent a few days in Apalachicola. Stayed at the Gibson Inn. Had a great time.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> I’ll roll down if its on the 20 or 21st, working 2 weekends in August and going to Apalachicola to stay for the 1st weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll shoot for that weekend. Will know Monday if the pavilion is already reserved.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a great idea! Let me know what you guys plan, and I will try my best to be there and can contribute food/beverage also.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Milton would be nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

is that park Alcohol free ?


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

double post sorry , I should never try to do 2 things at once .......
Edited to say I will be bringing some fishing gear and other things for giveaway to whoever wants them


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i've never seen any cops at shoreline.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

If mr fish drives by shoreline, the cops will show up! Hes on the ATF top ten most wanted ! And prob not for the guns but the buckets of beer he brews! Speaking of which where the beer pics mr fish?🍺😂


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> If mr fish drives by shoreline, the cops will show up! Hes on the ATF top ten most wanted ! And prob not for the guns but the buckets of beer he brews! Speaking of which where the beer pics mr fish?🍺😂


Haven't brewed in a while. I was having some carbonation issues that I'm going to solve by giving up bottling. Switching to kegs. Trying to come up with a way to take my sink out of my wet bar and put in double taps.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I put together a few meet ups back in the day!! Island Cove Marina club house rocked!! I'm in for a weekend meet up.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’m probably not gonna be there but I will donate a life size cardboard replica of myself that y’all can have your picture taken with just to brighten up everyone’s day. It’s the least I can do.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Sequoiha said:


> I’m in, we used to have get togethers , cook outs, and fish fry’s quite often.


Seems like someone got their phone drowned on one of the old time fish fries......Can't remember if that was at Norms or JimT's. Maybe Chef can fry up some sailcats for y'all.


----------



## Savage (Oct 26, 2013)

jspooney said:


> It’s been a long time since we’ve had a get together. I’d love to see some of y’all in person. Anybody open to a fish fry in August before everything gets crazy in the fall? I’ll throw some fish at it. I can rent Shoreline Park if you want or we can do it at someone’s house. Let me know if you want to give it a go.


Sounds good to me. Late afternoon/early evening would be best for me but open to a lunchtime meet up as well. Thanks for organizing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

JoeyWelch said:


> I’m probably not gonna be there but I will donate a life size cardboard replica of myself that y’all can have your picture taken with just to brighten up everyone’s day. It’s the least I can do.


Banana Hammock or fully clothed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> I’m probably not gonna be there but I will donate a life size cardboard replica of myself that y’all can have your picture taken with just to brighten up everyone’s day. It’s the least I can do.


Those active warrants will get you every time.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Those active warrants will get you every time.


Im gonna tape a picture of my ass to that cardboard cutout. You take your picture back there.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

It was Norms. And he wasn’t a happy camper.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Someone see if Kim will be joeys Uber driver that night?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Someone see if Kim will be joeys cardboard doubles Uber driver that night?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

I would like to come down and meet some of y’all I can bring fans/food what ever.There any hotels near by y’all guys would recommend.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

There is a brand new Home 2 Suites in the Publix parking lot at the end of Shoreline Dr. in the Sea Shell shopping center. It is about a mile from Shoreline park. I think it is open now,


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

*


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I’m investigating some options. Saturday, August 21 is already booked at Shoreline. Friday the 20th is open, but it’s $75 to reserve the space. I’m trying to find a place that will work without the cost. Stand by. Shooting for the 21st.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

LY-zer said:


> Home 2 Suites


Two Night Minimum, total Price $497.95.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> I would like to come down and meet some of y’all I can bring fans/food what ever.There any hotels near by y’all guys would recommend.


Joey said you can stay at his house if you’re his DD for the day.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

BananaTom said:


> Two Night Minimum, total Price $497.95.



DANG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> DANG!!!!!!!!!!!


Yep, the hotel prices in Pensacola are crazy high right now, even in town. Just had some buddies from NOLA stay here for 4 days, so they could attend a Yoga Weekend event on the Beach, it was the only way for them to attend, as lodging for that amount of time was going to be $1000+


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

There is a motel next to the waffle house, it's scary looking but may be reasonable.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

budget inn on 9 mile is 70/night. stayed there a night or two. didn't see but 6 roaches. bed was clean with only one brown spot.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

may just bring the boat and stay in there and go fish the next day if i get to come


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I am late writing, 10-7 due to the SOB "Arthur Ritis". Some of y'all may remember the gatherings we had at my place on Bayou Chico,up to ten or fifteen years ago? Our PFF hog trapper would get a nice one, we would chip in and feed him corn for 6 - 9 months, butcher and slow cook in the hole I dug in my backyard, lined with concrete block, aluminum arch cover and cyclone fence gate as the grill*, MMMM Good! *(I still have the gate & cover if someone wants them.) Text as I about deaf 860-572 Jesus Birthday
Also, I used to do Cajun Fried Turkey, Fried Mullet and my wife's "Bambi Chili" made from a deer I got..
How about the "Turn her over party" when we took my 22' Panga off the trailer, turned her over so I could repair the holes.

OHHH ! The good old days! I will be turning 83 next Tuesday, so slowing down a bit, Cardio Doc says only one beer a day
I remember Octoberfest in Munich 1975 when I did 9 liters in one day!

Life is good!
Old Flat Head Tom


----------



## 6wts (Jan 6, 2021)

Yo Jack, ill swing by for a beer if you make it down. Heard from Ed lately? Lost access to my old account on here.

-Wallace


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

There is a Motel on Mobile Hwy. Called the Mona Lisa.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Boardfeet said:


> There is a Motel on Mobile Hwy. Called the Mona Lisa.


Was told that place was either by the hour or by the night. lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> There is a Motel on Mobile Hwy. Called the Mona Lisa.


sounds suspect mabe more like MONO Lisa's


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe like a no tell hotel.!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

wld1985 said:


> Maybe like a no tell hotel.!


the doc you have to see after will know


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Milton is Nice that time of the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> Milton is Nice that time of the year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sure is. Even has a splash pad 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Milton is Nice that time of the year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bull. Milton is never nice.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Well this went white trash really fast.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Just an idea, but why don’t y’all throw a shin dig on the ICW side of Johnson Beach. Throw your food in the boat and head over. Hell if people have to travel by car just throw it where the road ends. I haven’t been on here for long, but my wife and I will be down there for our 19th anniversary that weekend we may swing by to meet you guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

We figured it out, spooney removed the large house boat from navy point and it’s going to be a raft up party.!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> We figured it out, spooney removed the large house boat from navy point and it’s going to be a raft up party.!


Shhhhhh


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

jspooney said:


> It’s been a long time since we’ve had a get together. I’d love to see some of y’all in person. Anybody open to a fish fry in August before everything gets crazy in the fall? I’ll throw some fish at it. I can rent Shoreline Park if you want or we can do it at someone’s house. Let me know if you want to give it a go.


I'm in. I'd really like to meet you guys in person. My wife makes killer baked beans.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

DPete said:


> I'm in. I'd really like to meet you guys in person. My wife makes killer baked beans.


 Watch out for the spooney guy, I’ve met him several times.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> Watch out for the spooney guy, I’ve met him several times.


Lol. You know you’ve made some money ‘cause of me!


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

wld1985 said:


> Watch out for the spooney guy, I’ve met him several times.


I was born and raised in BFE northern Wisconsin, then spent 22 years traveling the globe in the Army. I'd be real surprised if jspooney was among the strangest people I've ever ran into.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

DPete said:


> I was born and raised in BFE northern Wisconsin, then spent 22 years traveling the globe in the Army. I'd be real surprised if jspooney was among the strangest people I've ever ran into.


Challenge accepted 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

6wts said:


> Yo Jack, ill swing by for a beer if you make it down. Heard from Ed lately? Lost access to my old account on here.
> 
> -Wallace


good grief, man, how are you? it's been a hundred years. it will be my privilege to drink a beer with ya.
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

If you 2 start kissing, I'm leaving.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, tom (oldflathead,
i remember those days you speak of. i was there when we first dug the hole and i think it was somebody that lived up around baker that brought and cooked the pig. you cooked cajun turkey, fried mullet,. that was when we were in the gulf coast fishing connection (robert price).
jack


----------



## 6wts (Jan 6, 2021)

jack2 said:


> good grief, man, how are you? it's been a hundred years. it will be my privilege to drink a beer with ya.
> jack


Ya man its been a minute. Been doing more working than fishing but we managed to get out and get our limit a couple times this season.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 said:


> hey, tom (oldflathead,
> i remember those days you speak of. i was there when we first dug the hole and i think it was somebody that lived up around baker that brought and cooked the pig. you cooked cajun turkey, fried mullet,. that was when we were in the gulf coast fishing connection (robert price).
> jack


Thanks. I'll be 83 Tuesday, so that;s my excuse CRS. If I can avoid Tombstome Orchard, I will have another gathering at my place in November. Tom


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

+1 vote for Island Cove Marina... Scott is right. They have facilities and A/C.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> +1 vote for Island Cove Marina... Scott is right. They have facilities and A/C.


I like this idea. Anybody have a personal contact with them?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I didn't read all this, but if and when it gets figured out, can someone make a new thread, so I don't show up at the decoy spot? lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> I didn't read all this, but if and when it gets figured out, can someone make a new thread, so I don't show up at the decoy spot? lol


Yeah we gonna have it at Pensacola Country Club... meet us on the 9th green at 9pm... and wear something nice.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Yeah we gonna have it at Pensacola Country Club... meet us on the 9th green at 9pm... and wear something nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


costume party? LOL


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> costume party? LOL


....









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Costume party = Hawaiian shirts for everyone, lol


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

LY-zer said:


> Costume party = Hawaiian shirts for everyone, lol


So everyone is going as Jason?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> So everyone is going as Jason?




Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> So everyone is going as Jason?


can you imagine?????? everyone with a hawaiian shirt on? spectators will think it's another memorial day weekend on pensacola beach. LOL.
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> can you imagine?????? everyone with a hawaiian shirt on? spectators will think it's another memorial day weekend on pensacola beach. LOL.
> jack


Or a boogaloo boys gathering.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Ok then, Guy Harveys or Columbia shirts.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

LY-zer said:


> Ok then, Guy Harveys or Columbia shirts.


Patagonia 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Salt Life shirts, white Costas and squatted trucks!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> Salt Life shirts, white Costas and squatted trucks!


Well shit then everybody will have to go to the tattoo shop and get matching rainbows on their ass


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Well shit then everybody will have to go to the tattoo shop and get matching rainbows on their ass


What? You don't have one yet?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> What? You don't have one yet?


Well I thought about it but apparently you have to like the D to get one and I did not qualify


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Has there been any progress or update on this?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

LY-zer said:


> Has there been any progress or update on this?


Not yet. Still working on securing a location.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Not yet. Still working on securing a location.


Just change it to Thursday at marcus point Baptist. Bbq instead of fish 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Just change it to Thursday at marcus point Baptist. Bbq instead of fish
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Pretty sure Gordon isn’t supplying alcohol. Sooooo...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Pretty sure Gordon isn’t supplying alcohol. Sooooo...


Parking lot an hour before. Byob 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Parking lot an hour before. Byob
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Lol...I’m not thinking that will go over very well. Heck, I’ve got 12,000sf we could use if we didn’t need booze.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i don't think i could walk around, drinking a beer on church property. that's disrespectful. 
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm going to pass if this turns into a church function.
jack


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i'm going to pass if this turns into a church function.
> jack


It’s not


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jack2 said:


> i'm going to pass if this turns into a church function.
> jack


No it aint. Big sportsman's night out Thursday. $5 to get a BBQ plate, hear a good testimony and a chance at some of the best door prizes you can think of. And lots of them. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I probably can get a place but it's as far west P'cola as you can get.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

lastcast said:


> I probably can get a place but it's as far west P'cola as you can get.


I remember the forum camping trips there.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> I put together a few meet ups back in the day!! Island Cove Marina club house rocked!! I'm in for a weekend meet up.


gotta second island cove.. the clubhouse was a great perk for the tenants ... miss those days 
might give them a call .. and see ...

rich


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

reel_crazy said:


> gotta second island cove.. the clubhouse was a great perk for the tenants ... miss those days
> might give them a call .. and see ...
> 
> rich


This is my choice as well. I’m trying to break away from work this week to go speak with them.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, it looks like Island Cove Marina is available to us on Saturday, August 28. All I need is someone who is a member of one of their marinas to help me reserve the space. There’s no charge, but we have to leave it clean when we lock the doors. Anybody?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Ok, it looks like Island Cove Marina is available to us on Saturday, August 28. All I need is someone who is a member of one of their marinas to help me reserve the space. There’s no charge, but we have to leave it clean when we lock the doors. Anybody?


Now that will be hard one, I know of no one any longer that keeps a boat there, that is a member here.
But I do enjoy going there, it is a cool location.
Scott Byrd and Richard Marshal were the ones years ago that did so.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

If I knew anyone I would help - any further word by chance?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> If I knew anyone I would help - any further word by chance?


I want to come hope something happens if not now but at some point and I can make it down! There are some cool cats on here that I would love to meet!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> If I knew anyone I would help - any further word by chance?


Not yet. I need someone who is part of the marina to be able to reserve the free space.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

with this covid crap as rampant as they say it is, i might pass on the get-to-gather.
jack


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a boat there for 18 years!! Been gone for about 7.5 years. Not sure if I could make it or not with my recent hospital stay!! I'm good friends with John the owner and I know it wouldn't be a problem for me to get the club house. I just can't health wise commit. Sorry guys.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jspooney said:


> Not yet. I need someone who is part of the marina to be able to reserve the free space.





jack2 said:


> with this covid crap as rampant as they say it is, i might pass on the get-to-gather.
> jack


good point


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I asked FishWalton about going and he said no.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Spoony, It was a good thought. Now may just not be the time to do it. Can you reserve Shoreline park Gazebo for really late fall or spring? The weather will be improved (cooler). Off season might be best for the folks who may want to come in from out of the area. I know how much Joey wants to meet Bob.  If you were really good, you could coordinate it with one of Outcast's sales.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Based on the current trend with the virus, I am going to have to pause my RSVP as well. I really do look forward to attending whenever it happens down the road.


----------

